# Charles Fairmorn - Lancers Slices



## mr.c (Apr 8, 2004)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



mr.c said:


> hey how about some reviews ehh ???:sl


you guys still suck

*Charles Fairmorn - Lancers Slices*

_This almost black flake tobacco combines the best grades of naturally sweet Virginia and smoky Latakia, matured together under pressure. A wonderfully smooth and mild yet full-bodied mixture. Very reminiscent of the old Bengal Slices._

And bengal slices were suppose to be the sliced version of Balkan sobraine. Only comes in bulk form.

This is like Penzance but a little milder and more creamy and some what like penzance a little hard to get going. My guess is that Lancers Slices is what Penzance would taste like aged. Strength seems to build as your nearing the end of a bowl.

I got the ball rolling, how about some more reviews???? :sl


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*



mr.c said:


> you guys still suck
> 
> *Charles Fairmorn - Lancers Slices*
> 
> All smokers suck...what's your point?:r


----------

